# sleep() sur Mac ?



## burnet (26 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

Je cherche la fonction sleep() disponible sur Windows pour mettre en idle les processus mais sous mac os x.


PS : C'est pour de l'opengl donc en C.


Merci.


----------



## kisco (26 Avril 2005)

salut!

sous la norme POSIX que n'implémenta pas Windows dans ce cas, c'est "usleep" pour micro-sleep

exemple de code "portable":


```
#ifdef WIN32
      /* Windows utilise son API Sleep, avec un parametre en ms */
      Sleep(delay /10);
#else
      /* Les autres OS  peuvent utiliser usleep, de time.h... */
      usleep (delay * 100);
#endif
```

ça marche?


----------

